# BarrReport's Public Forum



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know if you guys know but, Tom and Greg have been working hard to make a public forum for the BarrReport. It's up and running now, and it's looking pretty sweet. Try stop by some time and check it out please!

For those of you who don't know it's:

www.BarrReport.com


----------

